# The Risks Of Wrong Batteries.



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi, I recently tried to have new batteries fitted in an Omega f300 and a Bulova Accutron. The advice from two shops was that new batteries had been tried but the watches did not work. I didn't know if the Omega would work (it had a mercury 343 inside) but the Bulova had been working until recently.

After a bit of research I found that the correct battery for both watches was a 344. When I went back to the shops both said that they did not have that particular battery and seemed doubtful that it existed at all. I can keep making enquiries to find the right battery but is there any risk that the ones the shops tried could have damaged the watches in any way? I also wonder if other people have had the same experience and believing the advice given just assumed their watch was broken.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Roy sells Renatta 344 batteries


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

gaz64 said:


> Roy sells Renatta 344 batteries


He sure does.

And it's worth remembering there are some battery 'conversion' charts out there on the web (including a good one on Wikipedia) so if you can't find any trace of the 'old' number you're after have a look for the modern equivalent. There's normally a match for just about everything.


----------



## global (Oct 6, 2010)

..errrm!

the 'sticky' at the top of this forum is quite useful!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I see all sorts  But there seem to be three types of "risk".

1) thinking your watch doesn't work because the wrong battery has been fitted which results either a poor or no connection between circuit and battery

2) wondering why your new incorrect battery goes flat after a few hours

3) broken battery clamps due to the wrong battery being fitted

I've yet to see a movement where the circuit had failed due to the wrong battery voltage. I've had several Landeron 4750 movements turn up with 3v lithium batteries in them; they should run at 1.5v.

In relation to 1), even the "correct" battery is not always the correct battery due to manufacturers altering the shapes slightly. 301 and 303 are good examples; Renata versions are not the same as Energiser versions and sometimes only one shape will do.

Duracell sell a "303/357" --- very naughty --- they have similar diameters and heights but there are slight, but crucial, differences in the overall shape. A watch designed for a 303 will probably not take a 357; the latter will just short out and you'll wonder why the battery only lasted 2 hours. On the other hand, a watch designed for a 357 will quite happily take a 303.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> I see all sorts  But there seem to be three types of "risk".
> 
> 1) thinking your watch doesn't work because the wrong battery has been fitted which results either a poor or no connection between circuit and battery
> 
> ...


Wait long enough and an expert will come along


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

global said:


> ..errrm!
> 
> the 'sticky' at the top of this forum is quite useful!


Never believe a word Griff says. He's only a scientist or somefing :umnik2:


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank you for the feedback.

I had bought the Omega on the chance that a new battery would get it going. When the shops advised it didn't I just accepted their advice. The Bulova however had been bought by my father in the 1970s. As it had been working and kept in it's box safely there was no reason for a new battery not to work.

The pinned section re batteries on this forum was my starting point and I did find conversion tables on line to find the correct battery code. As neither shop stocked the required battery I was surprised that they had advised the watches were not working rather than an alternative battery may be needed.

The Bulova has a considerable sentimental battery so I had been worried that incorrect batteries may have damaged the watch. I also thought the post may strike a chord with others who, like me, just accepted advice and relegated a watch to a drawer or box.

I've done a bit more research and found from a range of websites the silver oxide 344 can also come under codes D344, V344, 242, SR1136SW, SR42, SR42L, 529, RW36, S10 and 1133S0. Whether these are accurate or not is another matter but the shops didn't stock any of these codes either. Think I will just stick with sourcing a 344 which is fitted "+" side up in the Omega and "-" side up in the Bulova. It's certainly cured me of believing the "all it needs is a new battery" line!

Advice is very welcome from members, experts or even the occasional scientist!

Thanks


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> . As neither shop stocked the required battery I was surprised that they had advised the watches were not working rather than an alternative battery may be needed.


What shops did you visit? Were they a proper jewellers or a strap and battery change franchise?

These days I doubt if many high street shops know what they are looking at with tuning fork watches , the fact one said they didn't think a 344 existed speaks volumes..

These are now specialist watches and need to be looked after by a specialist , you could do worse than to send them to Paul for a service and check over, especially your fathers Accutron, it deserves it... These watches are able to be properly cleaned and regulated like a mechanical watch, not like most of todays throwaway quartz modules....


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

jasonm said:


> These are now specialist watches and need to be looked after by a specialist , you could do worse than to send them to Paul for a service and check over, especially your fathers Accutron, it deserves it... These watches are able to be properly cleaned and regulated like a mechanical watch, not like most of todays throwaway quartz modules....


I agree with Jason.

I'm also new to Accutron's and my advice is to immersed yourself in Paul's site (a link is spelled out in red flashes at the top of the page), get him to service it and you will not look back.

Can you post a picture of it (them) please?


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank you both for the feedback and sensible advice.

I had visited a jeweller and also a local shop which offers a battery replacement service. If it hadn't been for my father's watch I would have just accepted what they said. That led me to both worry about potential damage to the Accutron and also how many other people have innocently just accepted the wrong advice.

I will look into the option of having the Accutron serviced, you are right to say it would be worthwhile. My father purchased it in 1975 and it cost Â£62.50. I think he was amazed with the technology and accuracy of the watch. He passed away in 1977 and it has just been kept safely in it's original box.

The pc is presently away for repair so having to use this gadget. I have wanted to post pictures as I think it is easier to share information and be part of the forum. The issue has been my skills with technology. I will try again.

Thanks again for feedback.

David


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

If you really have picture posting issues David, email the pics to me and Ill host them and post them for you...

[email protected] 'dot' com


----------



## hamiltonelectric (Feb 27, 2010)

davidcxn said:


> He passed away in 1977 and it has just been kept safely in it's original box.


I run into this question almost every day in my repair business. There is a broad expectation that as long as a watch has been carefully stored, it should automatically take right off and run perfectly with a new battery. But if, as is evidently the case here, the watch has been sitting untouched for 34 years, you can be sure that any oil that once kept the pivots lubricated had long since turned to gummy sludge.

Proper maintenance is something of an obsession of mine, and not merely because that is how I earn my living. People do tend to have the idea that once repaired, a watch should run forever afterward with nothing more than an occasional battery change (in the case of an electric) or regular winding (in the case of mechanical watches). Just today I serviced a watch which I had last overhauled 14-1/2 years ago. The customer complained that it was no longer keeping accurate time. I expressed surprise that it was still running at all! After replacing contacts, cleaning, oiling and installing a new battery it is keeping time within a couple of seconds a day, as rated on my timing machine.

Watches are extremely delicate miniature motors, and proper lubrication is critical. Even the best oils will evaporate after 4-5 years, and at that point the lack of lubrication will quickly lead to very damaging wear on the tiny pivots and gears. It's rather like a car -- you could drive 60,000 miles between oil changes, but at the cost of severe and permanent damage to the engine. People know better than to abuse their cars that way, but watches tend not get the same respect.

Vintage watches were designed with the expectation that they would be routinely serviced at least every two years (Hamilton specified annual servicing in their guarantee forms). While today's synthetic oils are superior to the oils used then, all mechanical watches should be overhauled at least every 4-5 years. (Most modern Swiss watches call for servicing at least that frequently.)

Most people didn't and still don't service their watches often enough. The wear issue becomes a vicious cycle. When oil evaporates the gummy residue absorbs tiny metal shavings that wear off from the pivots, and that turns the sludgy oil into an abrasive which wears away the pivots even faster, creating more abrasive residue. And on it goes.

I do recognize that this poses quite a dilemma for watch collectors. It's hard to afford proper overhaul of dozens or hundreds of watches, but it really should be factored into any collector's thinking. I'm reminded of a friend who advised me when I purchased a Hamilton Model 22 marine chronometer with the intention of running it daily, not merely putting it on a shelf for display. He said I should put 25 cents in a jar each morning and consider that the cost of that day's enjoyment of the chronometer. And indeed he was right, every 2-3 years I would spend $300-$400 having it properly and completely overhauled. (Even though I'm a professional watchmaker, I choose to leave such a unique timepiece to a experienced specialist.)

A watch is not a one-time purchase.

(On that note, I will now climb down from my soapbox.)


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi,

Jason: thank you for offering to add some photos for me in this post. I am hoping our pc will be returned soon from its repair and I will try again to post some pictures.

Hamiltonelectric: I fully agree with your comments, watches can be taken for granted and if there is an expectation of efficiency there also has to be the recognition of responsibility to maintain them.

My father's watch stayed in its box at my mothers up to 2009. I was concerned about battery leakage so borrowed it briefly for that to be checked. All was well and with a new battery it worked perfectly. That doesn't mean however that the watch would not benefit from having a service.

Thanks again for the feedback.

David


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

hamiltonelectric said:


> (On that note, I will now climb down from my soapbox.)


I'm glad you took the time to climb on the box, I found your comments enlightening :good:. The points raised seemed to have my name written all over them. Today I have reconsidered my circumstances (7 Electric/onic and >30 mechanical) in a new light, but it has opened up questions of how best to manage matters.

Your right, buying *is* the easy part and although I have every intention of wearing each and every one, in reality I usually stick to three or four.

I'm fascinated by the 'Sunday oldie' thread where members change watches morning, noon and night - I wish I was that fanatical.

I need to separate the watches I want to wear and can afford to have serviced on a regular basis. As for the remainder, the display only ones, what should be done to conserve them? Do watchmakers offer a "retirement" orientated service - with special preservatives (not pickle)?

Please - no advice about learning to take it to bits etc., that's not going to happen with me :focus:

Cheers


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

It's well to remember guys, us older members ldman: *KNOW* that this forum has [perhaps] the highest percentage of what I call "practical experts" especially in the field of Electric Watches. :yes:

All of the *world's* (not joking!) renowned Leccy Watch guru's chip in here from time to time, Paul, Ham Electric, Rene et al, giving of their time and advice freely and without reward simply to keep Leccy Watches alive and preserved. For that, I, and the forum are/should be extremely grateful :notworthy:









For newer members, there's no such thing as a dumb question, nearly always someone has a sensible answer, or can refer you to where you can find the answer!

:weed: ldman:

Timex Watch Forum


----------

